# Short Circuit - Nova Van



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I built this about 5 years ago, made from an AMT van and a scratchbuilt box. I extended the kit chassis and got wheels off ebay. the decals i did the artwork and was printed by Pattos Place.
The figure is paper.
nova02 by aus_mus, on Flickr
nova05 by aus_mus, on Flickr
nova01 by aus_mus, on Flickr
nova03 by aus_mus, on Flickr
nova06 by aus_mus, on Flickr
nova-w35 by aus_mus, on Flickr
nova-w26 by aus_mus, on Flickr
nova-w20 by aus_mus, on Flickr
nova-w14 by aus_mus, on Flickr
nova-w03 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------

